# Yosemite Ride Memories



## fordmike65 (May 17, 2020)

We should have been riding amongst some of the most beautiful scenery on Earth in Yosemite this weekend, but...you know. How about we share pics from past rides and relive some of our most cherished moments there with good friends, bikes, drink and food.

@slick
@island schwinn
@cyclingday
@cyclonecoaster.com
@schwinnja
@Obi-Wan Schwinnobi
@Velocipedist Co.
@Pedal pushers
@Vintage Paintworx
@tripple3
@Cory
@mrg


----------



## John G04 (May 17, 2020)

I hope this gets rescheduled for sometime in the summer. Think i’ll be able to make it out this year for the first time


----------



## fordmike65 (May 17, 2020)




----------



## JAF/CO (May 17, 2020)

jfkiller53@aol.com
1 (209) 481-9464
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (May 17, 2020)

Just a few pics from my last time there 2018.
Amazing!


----------



## DonChristie (May 17, 2020)

Best ride ever!


----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 17, 2020)

One of these days I'll learn the secret handshake to attend this ride......


----------



## JAF/CO (May 17, 2020)

jfkiller53@aol.com
1 (209) 481-9464
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cranky Chain Cycles (May 17, 2020)

How much fun. I was there exactly 4 years ago. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (May 18, 2020)




----------



## mrg (May 19, 2020)

Man!!, I got so many GREAT pictures it's just bumming me out going thru them!, think weather was perfect again last Saturday,  Damm!!, I'm all turned around, I can’t look anymore!


----------



## mrg (May 19, 2020)

Well, maybe a couple!


----------



## island schwinn (May 19, 2020)




----------



## island schwinn (May 19, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (May 19, 2020)




----------



## Balloonatic (May 20, 2020)

How on God's green earth did I miss this trip??!!  Man, that just looks like the best fun EVAH! Damn.


----------



## slick (May 20, 2020)

I'm glad you guys take tons of photos, because for me, each year is a blur. I don't remember much. Its like your wedding day, you're anxiously awaiting it and in the blink of an eye it's over and you're back home. Leading these rides every month in different cities is great and all but it ends up being work for the most part. But I do enjoy seeing everyone and enjoy doing it. I just wish the day lasted a little longer. Maybe we can do a smaller fall ride for those that are up for it? Just a thought. Same as I said on the S.F. ride thread, as soon as the park reopens I'll head over there and get a feel for things and we can go from there but I have a bad feeling it will be as busy as the first day Disneyland opened since everyone has cabin fever. Maybe in fall will be good. We shall see. As far as invites....pm me for the secret handshake.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 20, 2020)

slick said:


> As far as invites....pm me for the secret handshake.


----------



## cyclingday (May 20, 2020)




----------

